# Corn, Corn & more Corn



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

With all the corn this year and even more in future years hunting pheasants is going to get tougher and tougher until harvest is completed.

What are others planning to combat this problem, road hunt more, find areas to hunt with less corn, wait until late season to hunt....

Personnelly, plan to hunt areas that are not as corn dominant and hunt more late season.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I going to use decoys in stubble fields adjacent to standing corn.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Horsager said:


> I going to use decoys in stubble fields adjacent to standing corn.


 :beer:

That sounds like good plan, just need to find a stubble field.

Are you going to use a call with your decoy, heard the new electronic calls have worked well in Pembina.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

That's why Pembina is soooo good! Not much corn up there! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hope it starts to dry out a little so we can get the corn off in a timely manner. When the corn fields start taking the place of CRP fields, it's not really going to matter when it comes off. Hunting will be drasticaly different from what we have been used to the last 10 years!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I talked to a custom combiner yesterday. He said for some reason much of the corn didn't mature like it should have. He was headed down to the Mott area today to cut corn for silage.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm just going to wait for the migration and do some pass shooting They can't stay in Pembina forever:lol: Always tough to guess the migration dates though.

Bob


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Bob if you're going to sky bust pheasants, be sure to use an 8 gauge. 
(sorry, had to)


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

franchinatersss said:


> Bob if you're going to sky bust pheasants, be sure to use an 8 gauge.
> (sorry, had to)


Good one, that is the laugh of the day... :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## jlvatns (Jan 29, 2007)

Just tried to book a motel in Pembina for the opener-no luck as all rooms are full. I will try Drayton and Grafton as a back up.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you use a hawk call while standing next to corn fields, the birds will fly out as the cover is much different than CRP where they normally hunker down. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

jlvatns said:


> Just tried to book a motel in Pembina for the opener-no luck as all rooms are full. I will try Drayton and Grafton as a back up.


Try Neche, they may have some rooms left. Although you better hurry, I'm sure they are filling up fast too! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Does Neche have a corn issue? oke:

Does anyone really have a idea of how going to hunt with all the corn? Come'on we all know all the hotels within 50 miles of Pembina are booked over a year in advance.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

deacon said:


> Does Neche have a corn issue? oke:
> 
> Does anyone really have a idea of how going to hunt with all the corn? Come'on we all know all the hotels within 50 miles of Pembina are booked over a year in advance.


Neche has all those sloughs and trees adjacent to the cornfields. The birds will leave the roosting corn around mid morning to fly out to the sloughs....

Just make sure you don't shoot the roost!!!! I mean c'mon.. the birds have to be left undisturbed in the corn if we want them to return each night. 

I heard that the Langdon motel had a few openings still.. we called for rates just the other day... plus it's close enough to the Pembina/Neche hotspots that we can drive over that way in the mornings before the birds come off..

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Keep this stuff on the down low guys...What happened to no internet scouting??? :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

SW north dakota, the corn is being chopped for silage so corn should not be a big issue, go there young man!


----------

